# Who would fancy?.............................



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

A cat show right here on the Cat Forum? I'm thinking like a proper cat show with one current (emphasis on this, has to have been taken within the last 2 weeks say) photo per cat/kitten to be entered under a particular breed, also having extra classes for household pets and maybe a class for disabled cats. So anybody could enter just one photo per cat per breed or per section. 

Then we would need to set up a poll for each breed, household pet and disabled pet. Get the drift??????? 

I would be prepared to set up the categories and the voting for the poll, but would have to agree it with admin first of course. 

What do you think would you cat peeps be up for this just in our own forum? :w00t:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww that sounds like fun


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I could also make a different section under each breed/category for cats/kittens, the dividing age being 9 month old. 

So going off a show schedule I would e.g. put Persian adult as a heading, Perian kitten as a topic heading, then next Semi LH adult, semi longhair kitten and so on. There isnt that many open classes really. After that Domestic adult, domestic kitten. Disabled adult, disabled kitten. So under each section within this Photo Gallery you can place a picture of your entry, sound ok?

I'll pm Mark and see what he thinks of it


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds like fun to me!

Liz


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds a good idea!......:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds a great idea but what would a moggy go under as i have a short haired one n a long haired one? xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sounds ok but how do we know the judge's will vote fair?:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jem, that would be household pet, either the kitten or the adult section if over 9 months  Anyone can enter this cat show if Mark gives the go ahead


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> Sounds a great idea but what would a moggy go under as i have a short haired one n a long haired one? xx


aww there could be Mog short hairs and long hairs... your Biscuit would def be up there, she's too cute!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> sounds ok but how do we know the judge's will vote fair?:


The poll would be set up as a poll so nobody will know who has voted for anyone else. The vote is not only open to the entrants but anybody that logs in


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

cool :001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Are we getting a bit excited about this now? pmsl. I do have some brainwaves from time to time especially when wanting to bounce back from a downtime, so come on folks, lets ask if we can do this eh?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awwwhhhh... ggrrrreeeaat idea :thumbup: let the shows begin


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like we are going ahead with the PetForums cat show folks.....will post details shortly on how to enter and which category to put your piccie under.........................


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Great Idea - the hard bit will be taking the photos! :yikes:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Fab idea - let me know when details are sorted as i don't want to miss this  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Fandabbydozy methinks it's a fantastic idea!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok this evening I will get to work setting the cat show up, hee hee


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Fantastic idea, thanks, look forward to seeing everyones entries.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds great - now I just need to get my lot to pose....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant idea, looking forward to seeing everyones pictures,


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Sounds great - now I just need to get my lot to pose....


great idea, i just need to work out how to get a pic from the camera onto here, guess I've done it once so will try again :crazy:


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds like a fantastic idea...hope there'll be a section for my kitty to be entered.  Hmm...now just got to get her to pose for the camera, which is easier said then done!

I hope I don't miss this.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What breed are they Whitenile? Is it Egyptian Mau? Let me know and I will set a class up for your breed


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> What breed are they Whitenile? Is it Egyptian Mau? Let me know and I will set a class up for your breed


Yes, an Egyptian Mau. :yesnod: Thanks, Saynamore! :thumbsup:


----------

